# 2010 Frontier Media Centre/Radio



## lifeson

A question for anyone with the new media center package.

What is your radio reception like?
Although I can get a few FM stations when stationary, when we are moving the reception is very poor, stations dropping out etc.
Cannot get any MW stations (five live etc.)

I can't see a seperate radio aerial (although I understand it may be in the wing mirror?) is the arial connected to the status TV aerial?


----------



## Knockluts

Hi, 
I have a 2010 Cherokee with the same problem. I suspect all Autotrails have the same problem actually, after speaking with my dealer! 

They recommended I fit an aerial attached to the wind screen or and external car aerial, that would mean drilling the body of course. 

I haven't done anything yet but the frustration is growing so sometime soon I'll decide. :? 

Regards,


----------



## lifeson

Knockluts said:


> Hi,
> I have a 2010 Cherokee with the same problem. I suspect all Autotrails have the same problem actually, after speaking with my dealer!
> 
> They recommended I fit an aerial attached to the wind screen or and external car aerial, that would mean drilling the body of course.
> 
> I haven't done anything yet but the frustration is growing so sometime soon I'll decide. :?
> 
> Regards,


Whilst googling for an answer it seems the problem is prolific with Swift MH's but to be fair to Swift they seem to be responding to the problem.

I could rant on about how disaapointing I find the Media center package altogether.
When we viewed it at a show of course there was no power and for the extra £1000 I would have expected:
Proper Ipod support not just via headphone socket
Decent remote control - not a cheap credit card typewith buttons all over the place and looks like it will last a year!
Decent freeview reception and receiver - no epg guide! even one for £20 from Asda has epg!
Component or Svideo connection quality on the monitor - just basic composite AV connection


----------



## Knockluts

I'm not sure I understand the EPG bit. 

Is that Electronic Programme Guide? Where you can view what programmes are on at what time? If it is, I have that functionality on my remote! 

Regards,


----------



## lifeson

Knockluts said:


> I'm not sure I understand the EPG bit.
> 
> Is that Electronic Programme Guide? Where you can view what programmes are on at what time? If it is, I have that functionality on my remote!
> 
> Regards,


Yes it does stand for Electronic Programme Guide.
Is yours the one with the 7" screen in the double din stereo and the seperate 15% drop down monitor? If so how do you get the guide up? all I get is a list of channels.


----------



## Knockluts

Sorry I don't understand all of your question! What's a double din stereo? 

I have a small, maybe 4"x3" screen on the stereo and a 15" drop down monitor. 
I can't remember how I get the EPG, my van is in storage, but it is on the remote. I will check next time I visit the van and will let you know. 

Regards,


----------



## Addie

What is this unit? £1000 seems a lot to pay for a "no name" headunit, if I am to understand this is what it is?

I don't know where they put the antenna on the camper chassis, it's on the roof of my van conversion but doesn't appear present here:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170572978623


----------



## lifeson

Knockluts said:


> Sorry I don't understand all of your question! What's a double din stereo?
> 
> I have a small, maybe 4"x3" screen on the stereo and a 15" drop down monitor.
> I can't remember how I get the EPG, my van is in storage, but it is on the remote. I will check next time I visit the van and will let you know.
> 
> Regards,


If a normal car stereo is 1 unit high (single din) double din is twice the height (approx 100mm high)


----------



## lifeson

Addie said:


> What is this unit? £1000 seems a lot to pay for a "no name" headunit, if I am to understand this is what it is?
> 
> I don't know where they put the antenna on the camper chassis, it's on the roof of my van conversion but doesn't appear present here:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170572978623


Thats just it, it is a noname unit all thats on it is 11ELE2000. I believe it was supplied by armourauto.com


----------



## Happyrunner

Hi All,

We have a Frontier Savannah with exactly the same problem - radio reception very poor on the move, constantly seeking. Fine when stationary.

We had trouble with the wing mirrors from new, our Fiat dealership replaced both. The original nearside wing mirror incorporates a single directional aerial, which when replaced did not improve the radio reception.

So this was upgraded with a nearside wing mirror with a multi-directional aerial. There was a very slight improvement, but still not satisfactory.

A booster has now been fitted by the motorhome dealership, as agreed by Autotrail. Unfortunately this has not improved reception, as the journey home along the M23, M25 & M1 proved.

What next - we are waiting to hear??


----------



## Addie

You can get Double Din, Bluetooth, iPod, TV, USB, SD and even GPS headunits with 6.5" Widescreen and Remote Controls off eBay for £200.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130474807283


----------



## Rosbotham

It's the single biggest disappointment on our Cheyenne. The radio reception is appalling. I had the mirror-mounted one replaced with a windscreen mounted one. Just as bad. So I've now got a fancy Blaupunkt windscreen mounted one. Even worse. I don't want much, just the ability to listen to radio 2 on the M6. I've considered perhaps an aftermarket DAB add-on.

We've given up on the move and listen to CDs. On site, listen via either the satellite or Freeview.

Paul


----------



## lifeson

I sent this note to Autotrail Technical to see what they say:

Enquiry : Can you advise if there is a solution for poor radio reception. We have a new Frontier Cherokee and the radio reception is very poor. Our dealers have looked at it and said they turned off a booster which has made no difference. I cannot get any MW stations and only a few FM stations and the ones I do get keep dropping out whilst driving. For the additional £1k charged the radio/media center is by far the biggest dissapointment of the whole van and spoils an otherwise great model.

This was their response!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As you are maybe aware like most manufacturers we have ongoing problems with the Fiat aerial. The unit is built into the passenger side rear view mirror. Have you had this checked by a Fiat commercial dealer.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now am I right in thinking WTF!
Isn't that why I paid 55k for you to build it and paid the dealer to pdi?


----------



## Addie

We had a similar problem on our Ci 694. We fitted one of these:

http://www.ktduk.com/product/blaupunkt_autofun_am_fm_windscreen_antenna/

Not cheap, but you get what you pay for with windscreen antennas.

Seemed a bit better then the unsightly 80's style rubber antenna drilled into the wing by Brownhills on my father-in-law's identical van.


----------



## Jezport

Addie said:


> You can get Double Din, Bluetooth, iPod, TV, USB, SD and even GPS headunits with 6.5" Widescreen and Remote Controls off eBay for £200.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130474807283


Do not buy an Eonon unit. The one I had only lasted a few weeks and spares cannot be identified due to the company being totally unhelpful.


----------



## grandadbaza

Addie said:


> We had a similar problem on our Ci 694. We fitted one of these:
> 
> http://www.ktduk.com/product/blaupunkt_autofun_am_fm_windscreen_antenna/
> 
> Not cheap, but you get what you pay for with windscreen antennas.
> 
> Seemed a bit better then the unsightly 80's style rubber antenna drilled into the wing by Brownhills on my father-in-law's identical van.


I got one of those ,and now I am looking for something else ,because in my opinion it is inadequate.


----------



## Rosbotham

Ditto. That Blaupunkt's what I've got on at present. Awful. Let me know if you find anything that works!

As an aside, if we're talking about the Autotrail single-din unit with an approx 2 inch screen, has anyone tried using the SD card to listen to music? I've resorted to that as I've given up on the radio. Works well enough (once I realised it could only handle SD, not SDHC), but you do wonder what planet the designers are on. 

When playing the SD card, it helpfully displays the file directory structure on screen & you can navigate through it using the remote. Which is fine on site - looks good using the 15inch dropdown screen. But on the road, it displays on that 2 inch screen, showing e.g. the track title at about 2mm high. Wonderfully safe when on the road...

Paul


----------



## AeroHOT

On the radio reception issue, yes I too have found it pretty poor and patchy....but I have found that it does help things if you set it on manual tune as it will hold the station longer and stops it hunting as soon as the signal drops just a little below optimal. The SD card works great as long as you are not trying to find a track on the move...I have resorted to loading up a long list of "favourites" on a playlist which lasts several hours on a 2Gb card. On the EPG issue, once you have the EPG list of channels on screen, you select the program you want and press "info" button to get the details up (At least from memory, I think that is right. All in all its a bit of of a faff with juggling multiple remotes and all...but it does sound good! My biggest bugbear is that with the speakers mounted in the doors, folks on adjacent pitches must think we are deaf, because they hear just as much sound from whatever we are listening to, as we do inside!!  
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## austerj5v

We too have a new Chieftain and the radio reception is very poor (cra#). Again, not what you expect after paying £70 plus. The only way to get good reception is to have an antenna mounted on a suitable ground plane. (metal base). You could also run a cable up to the Status aerial. I have yet to try either of these but will do this season.


----------



## lifeson

austerj5v said:


> We too have a new Chieftain and the radio reception is very poor (cra#). Again, not what you expect after paying £70 plus. The only way to get good reception is to have an antenna mounted on a suitable ground plane. (metal base). You could also run a cable up to the Status aerial. I have yet to try either of these but will do this season.


Thats a good idea, I'm pretty sure the Status aerial on my van had FM antenna

This was the response from Auto trail

When the vehicles are produced on our production line each vehicle goes through a full test of all the electrical systems and components. The radio is tuned in; very rarely do we have any issues with the reception. If we do it is usually as simple as a bad connection.

The issue with the reception only comes to light as you would expect when the vehicle is being used. This does not affect every vehicle. The majority of vehicles do not seem to have any issues. I have used our registered demonstrators on many occasions and none of these had any issues with radio reception.

The current position is that I have spoken to the Fiat factory and they are currently looking into the issues with the aerial.

There is no recall imminent as it does not affect the majority of the vehicles.

Most dealers will be aware of aerial issues not only on our vehicles but on most other manufacturers.

In the past if the reception is bad and Fiat cannot offer any help some dealers have fitted an aftermarket aerial which usually cures the problem. I would advise you to get the system checked out by your dealer. If they cannot find anything that is causing the issue then they could fit another aerial. This will be covered by the warranty as long as they get authorization first from our warranty department.


----------



## Rosbotham

But isn't the status directional hence no use on the road?

AT's response is garbage. There is an issue with X/250 aerials, but I had a "budget" Peugeot Compass Avantgarde before, and it was a whole lot better than the performance on the Autotrail. As I've tried two windscreen based aerials and the issue's only got worse, I can only assume it's a problem with poor tuner circuit in the head unit that AT use. Of course, it works fine in my dealer - get out on the motorway, though...

Paul


----------



## PeteandMe

Spent a good part of the afternoon looking into the bad reception problem.Travelling along the M50 reception was OK turning onto the M5 and the signal was hopeless. Not helped by the Blaupunk radio display only showing half of the information. Bought another radio but looks as though the radio will still suffer from poor reception due to the rubbish aerial. More research tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

I've got to say the powered Blaupunkt Ariel I posted about earlier on in the thread worked absolutely fine for me in conjunction with a Sony Headunit. 

But if that doesn't work the possibilities are endless with regards to wing or roof mounted FM antennas. You could even cable tie one to the wing mirror as a temporary solution and road test it on the motorway before drilling any holes.

Maybe even the mirror housing itself could lend itself to an external ariel mounted on top?


----------



## erneboy

I spent a full day trying to sort the problems with my radio with the help of a techie mate. Could not sort it in any worthwhile way but we did conclude that it was caused by more than one problem. We tired various aerials in all kinds of positions including on the roof at the back of the van as far away from interference as we could get. We tried powering and earthing the radio form a battery not connected to the van. That was fine till we switched the ignition on and got worse if we started the engine.

Dirty power due to the electrically noisy ECU is a big problem, the radio picks it all up. Cheap aerials use badly screened coaxial.

I ended up running a the power to mine from the leisure batteries and fitting a suppressor in the power line. I could not find an aerial with good quality coaxial attached so ended up fitting some good stuff to an aerial I had. When you compare the two coaxials you will see what I mean, the screening on most is very sparse.

Mine is still not great with the ignition on or the engine running but I am not sure it can be perfect. It is quite good now, at least a lot better than it was, Alan.


----------



## FranknJan

Hi to everyone. Just a thought, would it be possible to utilise the FM aerial in the Status directional aerial which is normally mounted on the roof. It would only require a length of coax cable from the spare socket on the amplifier/booster to the radio.
Regards
Frank


----------



## Rosbotham

I refer the honorable gentleman to the question I asked earlier in this thread at the top of the page, post 1010121....


----------



## austerj5v

With regards to the AT response. The product that we bought was an Autotrail not a Fiat. AT know that there is a problem and are not doing anything about it.

Any problem with the product is the responsibility of the manufacturer. 

The manufacturer should sort it out and then take it up with their supplier (Fiat). 


:twisted:


----------



## lifeson

We are going to the owners club factory rally this weekend and I will be mentioning this along with a few other choice comments about the Auto trail design team!


----------



## sennen523

Hi lifeson,
I have the Autotrail Savannah (2010) which was supplied with the single Din radio unit and has the small screen. Because of the very poor radio reception and the small screen for the reversing camera, I have replaced the unit for a quality JVC system.(KW-AVX830). 
The radio is now excellent and I have a 7" screen for the reversing camera.
In my opinion, Autotrail are using poor unbranded units which is very annoying when we are paying around £1000 for the Media Pack.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## lifeson

sennen523 said:


> Hi lifeson,
> I have the Autotrail Savannah (2010) which was supplied with the single Din radio unit and has the small screen. Because of the very poor radio reception and the small screen for the reversing camera, I have replaced the unit for a quality JVC system.(KW-AVX830).
> The radio is now excellent and I have a 7" screen for the reversing camera.
> In my opinion, Autotrail are using poor unbranded units which is very annoying when we are paying around £1000 for the Media Pack.
> 
> Regards,
> sennen523.


Just looked at that unit, looks nice - decent remote aswell.
Doesn't look as though its a freeview receiver though?
The 7" Autotrail one does have freeview but it isnt very good. If I could get a set of AV cables back to the cupboard with the control panel I would get a seperate freeview box.


----------



## PeteandMe

No matter what you do the aerial will always be the weakest link. Spending loads of cash on fancy radios is fine but if the signal from the aerial is poor you still have poor reception. Fixed our problem by putting a good external aerial on the roof. On the Fiat front ends it's a reasonable easy job to get from the radio to the body using an extension coax. After that your on your own as each motorhome has its own peculiarities. Rubber duck aerials on the wing are only a slight improvement on the real thing. Noise from ECU'S and other parts of the vehicle in a lot of cases are only because the signal is poor. More noise than signal. As many people have pointed out it's a bad job having spent a fortune on a vehicle that the builders chop the aerial off and leave you having to sort it yourself. Excuses as written previously by the van builders are weak blaming Fiat for the lack of good reception on the radio is a cop out..


----------



## sennen523

Hi lifeson,

As my previous post I have replaced the Radio/DVD unit mainly because of the poor radio reception (continually going off station) and I wanted a 7" screen for the reversing camera. I still use the original Digi Freeview box and the Monitor although I have had the Freeview box replaced three times!
I do think the FIAT aerial in the nearside wing mirror should be a multi-directional type, but this is a Fiat problem.
I didn't have any problems with the radio on my first van (Autotrail Fiat X2/50, 2007).
I am very pleased with the new JVC unit and have no radio reception problems.
Please PM me if you need any info.
Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## oldsalt

Hi All 
I came on this forum looking to find a solution to my very bad radio reception in my brand new cherokee. It is appalling. Also in the left over fitting pack I seem to have a tee bar ariel that sticks to the windscreen. The end fitting is rather like a mini satelitte "F" fitting. I had thought that my bad reception was down to this not being fitted. Does any know where this goes? 

Great van let down by the radio.


----------



## PeteandMe

There is every chance that if you fit the T- bar aerial you will be no better off. Worth a try though! There are several people struggling to get decent radio reception on here. Talk of several hundreds of pounds being spent on the latest radio cd ipod players. Whilst they claim better quality audio and there is no denying some radios are better than others. That having spent lots of cash it just has to be better.
Simple fact is that the quality and position of the aerial is the main deciding factor of the received signal. Windscreen, wing mounted and side mirror types will be directional and poor substitutes for a roof mounted aerial.


----------



## lifeson

oldsalt said:


> Hi All
> I came on this forum looking to find a solution to my very bad radio reception in my brand new cherokee. It is appalling. Also in the left over fitting pack I seem to have a tee bar ariel that sticks to the windscreen. The end fitting is rather like a mini satelitte "F" fitting. I had thought that my bad reception was down to this not being fitted. Does any know where this goes?
> 
> Great van let down by the radio.


The bar aerial is for the DVB TV part and nothing to do with the radio reception
There is an aerial lead from the status antennae in its place.

Mine is absolute rubbish as well. Going to the factory tomorrow and going to complain.


----------



## lifeson

oldsalt said:


> Hi All
> I came on this forum looking to find a solution to my very bad radio reception in my brand new cherokee. It is appalling. Also in the left over fitting pack I seem to have a tee bar ariel that sticks to the windscreen. The end fitting is rather like a mini satelitte "F" fitting. I had thought that my bad reception was down to this not being fitted. Does any know where this goes?
> 
> Great van let down by the radio.


The bar aerial is for the DVB TV part and nothing to do with the radio reception
There is an aerial lead from the status antennae in its place.

Mine is absolute rubbish as well. Going to the factory tomorrow and going to complain.


----------



## Wozzap

Why don't you just buy a Pure Pocket 1500 DAB and plug it in to the Aux socket. £75 and job done!


----------



## Rosbotham

Been there (sort of). Tried a Pure Highway. It's fine when static, terrible when on the move. Luckily I made a point of buying from Argos so it could go back under their 16 day money back arrangements...


----------



## lifeson

Rosbotham said:


> Been there (sort of). Tried a Pure Highway. It's fine when static, terrible when on the move. Luckily I made a point of buying from Argos so it could go back under their 16 day money back arrangements...


Doesn't the highway transmit via FM though? which if the aerial is the problem means the highway would be the same? Although I have used a ipod FM transmitter which was better but not 100%. I now connect the ipod to the AV socket and that works fine.


----------



## Wozzap

I use the Pure pocket 1500DAB in my car through the aux connector and it's great.


----------



## Rosbotham

lifeson said:


> Rosbotham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been there (sort of). Tried a Pure Highway. It's fine when static, terrible when on the move. Luckily I made a point of buying from Argos so it could go back under their 16 day money back arrangements...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't the highway transmit via FM though? which if the aerial is the problem means the highway would be the same? Although I have used a ipod FM transmitter which was better but not 100%. I now connect the ipod to the AV socket and that works fine.
Click to expand...

It does transmit via FM, but careful monitoring of the situation by my copilot showed it was the DAB that was losing coverage (another windscreen mounted antenna) rather than the FM link between the DAB and the motorhome head unit.


----------



## richardmj

I have a 2010 Mohawk with the same new media centre. Yes I agree, the radio reception is untrustworthy and very disappointing for an expensive and very complex "integrated" media piece of kit (3 remotes and 4 booklets!!) 

I have toyed with a Camos tv aerial for on the move reception that will be reliable but its an expensive solution! Alternatively I have been told that an external aerial beside the windscreen pillar would do better, but I cannot imagine it would be that much better than the aerial in the wing mirror.

Has anyone any experience of improving radio reception on the move both in UK & Europe?


----------



## sennen523

Hello richardmj,
As my previous post on this subject, I am convinced that the radio fitted on the 2010 models are of a very poor quality.

With my new JVC unit I can receive Radio 2, 20Km from Calais (A16) but with my old radio (2010 standard fit) I couldn't get Radio 2 even in Calais.

Near to were I live, the old radio constantly searched for stations when on the move, and in the end i just switched it off. I haven't done anything with the aerial and my previous van, (Autotrail 2007) gave me no reception problems.

sennen523.


----------



## lifeson

lifeson said:


> sennen523 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lifeson,
> I have the Autotrail Savannah (2010) which was supplied with the single Din radio unit and has the small screen. Because of the very poor radio reception and the small screen for the reversing camera, I have replaced the unit for a quality JVC system.(KW-AVX830).
> The radio is now excellent and I have a 7" screen for the reversing camera.
> In my opinion, Autotrail are using poor unbranded units which is very annoying when we are paying around £1000 for the Media Pack.
> 
> Regards,
> sennen523.
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked at that unit, looks nice - decent remote aswell.
> Doesn't look as though its a freeview receiver though?
> The 7" Autotrail one does have freeview but it isnt very good. If I could get a set of AV cables back to the cupboard with the control panel I would get a seperate freeview box.
Click to expand...

I have now managed to get another set of audio cables through to the radio head unit and back up into the power locker and a seperate video cable to the monitor. (not that dfficult actually)
This allows me to connect any device I want using the AV2 audio input on the head unit and AV2 input on the monitor.
I now have a 12v freeview receiver that has a EPG and better reception and a WD mini media player connected to 500gb hard drive that has loads of DVD's on it.
Still dissapointing for £1000 as its still only a composite input into the monitor :lol:


----------



## crizatuk

This may not be relevant but i had the same prob but with an older 2005 Autotrail Dakota until i played with a few switches in the top right locker where all the Aeriel and video leads and switches are, i switched one on and instantly the radio works much better?


----------



## TR5

Addie said:


> We had a similar problem on our Ci 694. We fitted one of these:
> 
> http://www.ktduk.com/product/blaupunkt_autofun_am_fm_windscreen_antenna/
> 
> Not cheap, but you get what you pay for with windscreen antennas.
> 
> Seemed a bit better then the unsightly 80's style rubber antenna drilled into the wing by Brownhills on my father-in-law's identical van.


I also fitted a BlueSpot boosted window aerial. Worked well to start with, but suddenly got just as bad. Power to the booster is fine, so asked for a replacement, saying the booster had probably failed. They failed to replace it as it was just over 1 year old, so I too am looking for something more suitable.

Watching with interest.


----------



## pomme1

Hi Sennen,

I have a 2009 Cheyenne 696G, and whilst the radio reception is fine, the thing is almost inaudible when travelling. Which model JVC head unit did you fit and was it a direct replacement or did you have to modify any of the wiring?

Roger


----------



## sennen523

Hello pomme1,

My new head unit is the 7" screen Double-Din unit. JVC KWX830.

The reason I changed to this, was the poor radio reception when on the move, and I wanted a bigger screen for the reversing camera. The fitted unit was useless as a radio and the screen was very small (Auto-Trail 2010 model).

The wiring is already in place but you need a surround to make the fitting neat. I bought this off Ebay. (for FIAT X2/50 Ducato).
I used a local radio specialist to fit the unit.

Please PM me if you need anymore info.

sennen523.


----------



## EEVpilot

My 2008 Tracker has been upgraded with an Alpine system - radio works fine! I didn't do the upgrade so can't say if anything else was done to improve radio reception.

John


----------



## stoner123

*autotrail cheiftain reverse lights stay on*

Has anyone had a problem with the reversing lights staying on leading to the camera staying on when the vehicle is not in reverse gear. We have a 2010 Chieftain with the fiat auto box


----------



## lifeson

Decided to update the 'entertainment' system.
Added a WD mini media player with 500gb Hard drive that contains all our DVD's and added a 12v Freeview receiver so we can at least get a program guide and use a half decent remote. and a four way AV switch with a new video lead to the monitor and new audio leads to the AV2 input on the radio
Wired them both to two new switches.


I am going to look at replacing the monitor if I can find a decent flip down mounting bracket


----------



## 1066john

*2011 entertainment system*

I have just taken delivery of a 2011 autotrail delaware , i am really surprize to find that myVHF radio reception is so poor and MW is just noise 
After reading on this site many people are having problems and are trying stick on window aerials fitting amplifiers etc etc

I contacked my dealer who said it was not a problem he had heard off so i contacted AT they said there where aware of no problems but in any case it was fiats problem so i was fobbed off by everyone

Now with 30 yrs in the radio telephone bis. and 45 yrs as a radio ham i must know what i am talking about

1. the wing mirror aerial is just a loop solderd to the inner and outer feeder cable , making the whole lead and loop live , it will pick up any noise from the dash and engine and just buzzing on MW

2. I checked and if you order a new wing mirror no Aerial is fitted , and its not avalble from fiat or AT as a part

3 The look is a bodge fitted by fiat when the cut the roof off of the van , my freinds van was checked and we found the cut cable in the door piller cut off

4 The cost of the MH and Radio system should be supplied with a vehicle VHF /MW aerial fit for the purpose and should work , i can drive from sussex to yorkshire with RDS and not loose signal at all , because we pay money to the BBC via a licence and part of that money is making sure we get good radio reception

In my case £61k and no rull BBC service round the M25?

How many cars today dont have an aerial on the roof , even window element aerial fitted a few yrs ago have gone as they dont work

I purchased a Pillar mounted VHF/MW aerial of of Ebay all it £15.99

The cable was routed into the engine comparment , under the bonnet find the bonnet release 1inch under cable drill a hole and fit a rubber grommet , take the inner case out of the dash cool box and run cable into back of radio , whole job 45mins

Results From my location in hastings i can pick up Capitol radio on vhf . and on MW most of the Dutch 60s radio stations

This problem has been around for years with no cure

My point is why should people pay£ and get a bodge aerial , would you buy a new LED TV and hang on a coat hanger for an aerial

The wingmirror loop aeial and cable is being sent to the BBC enginnering department for there comments


----------



## lifeson

Interesting that you say AT are not aware of any problems. I have an email from their tech dept 'technical used in the loosest of terms' that say they are aware of the problem and they know it's an industry wide problem with Fiat based MH's


----------



## 1066john

Thats my point the are all aware of the problems but its 2011 where continuning imporovements are being made , the old saying " we reserve the right to change anything "
The whole motor home industy who take our hard erned money and in turn keeps there companys going 

Name another product that still has issues after a a number of years , well i cant think of any 

The entertaiment system in my MH if i purchased the dash unit from ebay for £169 or £249 for the latest unit with sat nav / bluetooth , the fold down monitor £150 with the cost of an aerial still leaves over 70% proffit inc fitting 

Having the correct arial fitted would be considered in making the entertainment system the most important item to consider 

Another point is on my AT i have a solar panel , but the digital aeral fitted shades the panel by around 5% if you ever consider a solar PV system at home shading can cut your output if this happens it has a shorten pole that i have ot remove the shelf to lower it for traveling poor but import disign problem resulting in having a hole cut in the shelf to lower the pole 

regarding radio prolems ask any fiat ducato or white van Man ,lady, does your radio work !!!!! its the most important item in there van



john


----------



## 1066john

I forgot to say i am dislexic and find wrting and expressing my points very difficult and my spelling is far from ideal with a passon for getting things right these sites make it possable to keep in touch with like minded people who spend money and injoy our leisure time


----------



## TR5

I spent 4 years trying out different aerials, including the Blauplunkt windscreen ones, with little improvement.

Then I saw a flyer in the MMM for Autosound Ltd, Bradford, and arranged a visit when passing. Amongst other things, they specialise in sound and satellite systems in motorhomes, coaches, etc..., and they fitted one of these..........

http://www.blaupunktdirect.co.uk/antennas-aerials/am-fm/bosch-autoflex-wing-mount-aerial.html

............the Bosch Autoflex booster aerial.

I camped high up on top of Baildon Moor, Yorkshire the following night, and could receive Capital Radio, loud and clear!

Having now had two months plus to test this, and covered nearly 2,500 miles both here and in France since, I can honestly say this has resolved all reception problems 100%.

Autosound Ltd come highly recommended by me, they fit while you wait, and their labour charges are very reasonable.
My total bill, including supplying and fitting the Bosch aerial, plus supplying and fitting two Blauplunkt quality speakers in the habitation area (no speakers there previously) was £193 incl vat.


----------



## cossieg

Hi all.
Suffered the poor radio reception and so decided to get a cable from the radio to the status aerial. Not much use yet but reception is much better on the move.

I'll let you all know!!


----------



## FranknJan

I just fitted a Pioneer radio, the reception is now excellent with the original aerial.
Frank


----------



## cossieg

*Radio reception*

Hi all.
Update on travelling with the radio now connected to the status aerial on the roof. Went from Somerset to the IOW and all seem well. Radio 2 the whole way without any real issues.


----------



## arfajob

If you have a radio/reversing camera/DVD/cd/Freeview TV player built in to the dashboard like I have on my 2012 Autotrail apache, just give up expecting to listen to the radio whilst you are moving, because it just won't happen! The reception is absolute rubbish, just take along a few CDs, as it is the only way you will get some music out of it.
This appears to be a known problem with this setup, but don't expect any help from Autotrail, because they have got your money and aftersales help just doesn't exist.
:x


----------



## Landyman

arfajob said:


> If you have a radio/reversing camera/DVD/cd/Freeview TV player built in to the dashboard like I have on my 2012 Autotrail apache, just give up expecting to listen to the radio whilst you are moving, because it just won't happen! The reception is absolute rubbish, just take along a few CDs, as it is the only way you will get some music out of it.
> This appears to be a known problem with this setup, but don't expect any help from Autotrail, because they have got your money and aftersales help just doesn't exist.
> :x


If you are still under warranty get the dealer to fit a replacement 2013 unit. Chalk and cheese compared with the 2012 cr*p.

Have a look at my post hereDelaware is sorted

Depends on the dealer of course but after me complaining and writing out a full description of the problems they just changed the unit with out any argument.
We have just been from Suffolk to Yorkshire via Derbyshire and back with no reception problems at all. During the previous 18 months I hardly ever tried to use the radio when driving because, like yours, it was a total waste of effort.

Landyman.


----------



## arfajob

I've tried fitting an inline booster to the aerial lead, but there was no improvement. I contacted Armour Automotive, who supply Autotrail with the units, and they said that I could try to fit an external aerial that should improve reception.

They also said that it should still be under warranty with Autotrail, as these units are covered for two years. I don't think that they (Autotrail) make this very clear in their literature. I noticed that I still have ten days left before the warranty runs out,  so I've contacted the dealer who is going to have words with Autotrail and see what, if anything, can be done.

I personally think that it is a combination of a very poor van aerial and a cheap radio unit, so I'm not sure that anything will come of it, as Fiat will blame the unit and Autotrail will blame Fiat's Aerial.

I await their judgement with interest..... :roll:


----------



## arfajob

As I suspected, the dealer contacted Autotrail who said that yes, there is a two year warranty on the radio unit fitted to all 2012 models, but surprise, apparently mine was built just a few weeks earlier in 2011 , and doesn't qualify although it was first registered in April 2012.
They then went on to say that it wouldn't be the unit that was at fault, but a bad earth connection on the aerial, so it's Fiats problem, and wished me good luck in trying to get them to fix it!
Brilliant customer support, NOT :!: 
He also apparently admitted that they had had this problem before, which begs the question that on a £60,000 motorhome, why oh why don't they fit a proper external aerial for just a few pounds?


----------



## arfajob

1066John, did you get a reply from the BBC?
Now going to look on EBay for a pillar aerial..........


----------

